# Madeira members



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

Boa noite membros da Madeira. 
I am coming to your beautiful island tomorrow for a short holiday and wondered if there are any members here who could direct me to any yarn shops? Could be anywhere on the island as it is so easy to get around these days and we are staying in Funchal.
Obrigado :sm02:


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

You can Google wool shops in Funchal - you might find some.


----------



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

Thank you, but its not the same as local recommendation. There are plenty of embroidery shops as Madeira used to be famous for its wonderful embroidery, sadly you don't see ladies sewing by the roadside anymore, but I've never seen a wool shop in all the 30 odd years I've been going.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

TripAdvisor.com showed some, and there are comments.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

I never saw any yarn shops in Madeira,been there twice but not recently so hopefully one at least has opened up. I did see yarn at a couple of markets though, but not much choice! Hope someone who lives there ( very fortunate) can help you! ????


----------



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

Well,I didn't find any wool shops but I was only there a week and didn't go into any of the big shopping centres. There are a lot of knitted items for sale - ponchos, cardigans, hats and the like but were not hand made like they used to be 30 years ago pre Portugal joining the EU - no surprise there. Maybe next time.....


----------

